# Orbea MX 20 ... reloaded



## Lumpi1979 (26. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
nach der Auffrischung von zwei Kokua 
Jumper ist nun mal ein erstes richtiges Bike fällig.
Nach langem hin und her überlegen und einer ausführlichen Marktprüfung ist die Wahl auf das Orbea MX 20 gefallen. Das erscheint mir eine gute Basis für ein paar Verschönerungsmassnahmen umd etwas Optimierung im Gewichtsbereich.
Auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt tat sich nach ein paar Woche auch in der Nähe was passendes auf. Es handelt sich um das Dirt-Modell. Günstig erstanden, gecheckt und für gut empfunden.


----------



## Lumpi1979 (26. Oktober 2017)

Erstmal alles zerlegt und die Einzelgewichte analysiert. Dazu gibt es hier im Forum ja schon einige Ausführungen. Ein paar Teile müssen definitv ausgetauscht werden. Teilweise echt eine Frechheit, was da für Klopper an die Kinderräder geschraubt werden.
Der zukünftige Besitzer hat sich auch schon in Sachen Farbe, aus einer kleinen Vorauswahl, ohne Zögern festgelegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumpi1979 (26. Oktober 2017)

Aktuell ist der Rahmen beim Lacker. Parallel habe ich schon mal die üblichen Plattformen nach passenden Teilen durchstöbert...
Ja, ein bissel shoppen war ich schon.


----------



## Lumpi1979 (27. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal der Zwischenstand der Teileliste...


----------



## Lumpi1979 (28. Oktober 2017)

Bei den Laufrädern werde ich wohl bei den Originalen bleiben. Das Budget wird sonst sicher gesprengt.
Steuersatz, Vorbau und Lenker liegen schon mal neu bereit.


----------



## Hanxs (28. Oktober 2017)

Bin gespannt! Halt uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## giant_r (28. Oktober 2017)

die frage ist wo budget sprengen anfaengt?
wenn du die laufraeder wechselst wäre eigentlich auch der wechsel auf auf 8-10fach schaltung angebracht, auch wenn du den lrs mit ca 350g einsparung für um 120€ bekommen könntest, würde sich der rest schon auch aufsummieren, falls du nicht was in der restekiste liegen hast.
bin gespannt wie du weiter machst, bin dabei.


----------



## Kwietsch (28. Oktober 2017)

Ich lese mit und gewinne Eindrücke für die nächste Größe. 
Geschrieben während ich mit unserer Tochter für die Cousine/das Patenkind 12 Zoll Scool Pedex Laufräder neu lagere, einspeiche und zentriere...


----------



## Lumpi1979 (28. Oktober 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> die frage ist wo budget sprengen anfaengt?
> wenn du die laufraeder wechselst wäre eigentlich auch der wechsel auf auf 8-10fach schaltung angebracht, auch wenn du den lrs mit ca 350g einsparung für um 120€ bekommen könntest, würde sich der rest schon auch aufsummieren, falls du nicht was in der restekiste liegen hast.
> bin gespannt wie du weiter machst, bin dabei.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Daher bleibt es erstmal beim Original. Bissel tuning mit kenda Sohlen und light Schlauch muss reichen.


----------



## Lumpi1979 (28. Oktober 2017)

Heute Morgen den Rahmen vom pulvern abgeholt.
Gefällt mir!
Das Patenkind meiner Frau hat nen guten Geschmack.


----------



## Lumpi1979 (29. Oktober 2017)

Probeweise mal ein paar Teile rangesteckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (30. Oktober 2017)

Gold sieht schon auch irgendwie geil aus... Schade dass Hope das nicht mehr macht.


----------



## Lumpi1979 (30. Oktober 2017)

Floh schrieb:


> Gold sieht schon auch irgendwie geil aus... Schade dass Hope das nicht mehr macht.


Ja, dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Kwietsch (31. Oktober 2017)

wirklich sehr schöne Farbkombi!
Warum muss ich immer nur Hühnerbikes bauen... 4 Frauen im Haus, Katastrophe
☺️


----------



## Floh (1. November 2017)

Hühnerbikes  
Es muss pink sein! und glitzern! Und ein Einhorn auf dem Lenker!

Solche Hühnerbikes?


----------



## Kwietsch (1. November 2017)

Das trifft es ziemlich genau.
Einhörner, Flamingos, Prinzessinnen... Zumindest bei unserer kleinen. Bei der Frau darf es auch mal was anderes als pink sein,  in der anderen Haushälfte die Schwester und das Patenkind, my little Pony etc. 
Irgendwann färbt das mal auf mich ab. Bestimmt! 
Aber nochmal, das hier behandelte Bike scheint richtig gut zu werden,  ich bleibe am Ball!


----------



## Linipupini (1. November 2017)

Auch das Pink läuft bei den Kids irgendwann mal aus und ist dann "nur peinlich"
bei uns war das zum Übergang 20" auf 24"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (1. November 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Auch das Pink läuft bei den Kids irgendwann mal aus und ist dann "nur peinlich"
> bei uns war das zum Übergang 20" auf 24"



Na hoffentlich 
☺️


----------



## Lumpi1979 (1. November 2017)

Na ja, bei drei neffen hab ich es da wohl etwas besser erwischt.
Hier mal das letzte kokua...


----------



## paradox (1. November 2017)

Die Gabel sitzt nicht richtig im Steuersatz. Bzw der Konus ist zuviel drauf. @Lumpi1979


----------



## Linipupini (2. November 2017)

Stimmt! schaut ja schon das Kugellager unten raus.


----------



## marcel_wob (2. November 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Auch das Pink läuft bei den Kids irgendwann mal aus und ist dann "nur peinlich"
> bei uns war das zum Übergang 20" auf 24"


Kann ich bestätigen.  
Das 20" musste noch unbedingt pink sein, jetzt darf es alles andere sein,  nur eben nicht mehr das (... peinliche... ) Pink.


----------



## Lumpi1979 (2. November 2017)

paradox schrieb:


> Die Gabel sitzt nicht richtig im Steuersatz. Bzw der Konus ist zuviel drauf. @Lumpi1979


Ja stimmt. War der Testzusammenbau. Da war noch der alte Konus auf Gabel drauf.
Euch entgeht echt nichts


----------



## Lumpi1979 (2. November 2017)

Hier mal wieder ein Foto vom aktuellen Zwischenstand.


----------



## Lumpi1979 (9. November 2017)

Man soll seine Herkunft ja nicht verleugnen...


----------



## Lumpi1979 (18. November 2017)

So, heute endlich mal wieder ein Stündchen Zeit für das Orbea gefunden.
Bremsen und Griffe montiert.
Es geht voran.


----------



## Lumpi1979 (16. Dezember 2017)

So da le.
Heute mal das Projekt abgeschlossen. Is ja schliesslich bald Weihnachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (17. Dezember 2017)

es ist sehr schön geworden. da wird sich der nachwuchs sicher freuen. wo bist du letztendlich gewichtsmaessig gelandet?


----------



## Lumpi1979 (17. Dezember 2017)

Siehe pic...


----------



## cbert80 (17. Dezember 2017)

Schickes Rad 
Was für ein Sattel hast du da verbaut?


----------



## Lumpi1979 (17. Dezember 2017)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Schickes Rad
> Was für ein Sattel hast du da verbaut?


is der originale Sattel. Decke und Schaumstoff entfernt und neu bespannt.


----------



## zaskarle96 (19. Dezember 2017)

Hi, ich habe ein paar Fragen:

Warum hast du nicht die beiden Stege am Hinterbau entfernt vorm lacken?
Warum hast du so ein gruseliges Schaltwerk genommen?

ich finde es optisch echt KLASSE!!


----------



## Lumpi1979 (19. Dezember 2017)

zaskarle96 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe ein paar Fragen:
> 
> Warum hast du nicht die beiden Stege am Hinterbau entfernt vorm lacken?
> Warum hast du so ein gruseliges Schaltwerk genommen?
> ...


Jaja. Recht hast du. Eigentlich sollte der Aufbau etwas einfacher und günstiger ausfallen. Beim nächsten Projekt...


----------



## zaskarle96 (19. Dezember 2017)

So nen hässliches und unterirdisches Altus kann man ja auch später noch ersetzen......

Aber wie gesagt optisch ist die Fuhre genial!


----------



## LockeTirol (29. Dezember 2017)

Hi, schönes Rad!

Mal ne Bitte, könntest du mir mal den Laufraddurchmesser inkl. Reifen messen? 

Danke und Gruß, Tim


----------



## Lumpi1979 (2. Januar 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hi, schönes Rad!
> 
> Mal ne Bitte, könntest du mir mal den Laufraddurchmesser inkl. Reifen messen?
> 
> Danke und Gruß, Tim



Ne. Das geht leider nicht. War ein Weihnachtsgeschenk. Der neue Besitzer wohnt 250 km weit weg. Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoAXx (28. April 2018)

Tolle Teil, Kompliment! Wir bekommen heute unser original Orbea MX 20. Werde auch einiges tauschen, aber bei der Gabel frag ich mich woher du die hast....Was hat dich die Lackierung gekostet?


----------

